# Rehoming two male rats in Rapid City South Dakota



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

http://rapidcity.craigslist.org/pet/3438966117.html

My journey with rats is unfortunately coming to an end. I love them a lot but they both need someone who can give them the attention they deserve.
I'm not sure right now if I can drive them anywhere considering I don't know how to drive. But I will talk to my mom about seeing if we can.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue in Winner, SD may be able to take these boys in. Let us know if we can help - [email protected]


----------

